# My recent hunt.... a mangy one.



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I posted this to my hunting log, but thought I would post here too. I am pretty sure I did this guy a favor.....


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like one I shot years ago.  I was woodchuck hunting when a yote with a rat tail came trotting through the field. Glad I put him out of his misery, looked like he was on his last leg.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job! I would still call it a victory!


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree with Tommy i would still consider it a victory!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Victory indeed, Congrats ! Could you give more of a story.... Call / gun / setup used? etc..*


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

man you did that sucker a huge favor


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sunday I saw a coyote that I wished I could have shoot, if nothing else, just to put it out of it's misery. At first I thought somebody's greyhound had got loose because of how little fur this coyote had. It's tail had no fur at all. I'm guessing the only reason it's alive is because of how mild our winter has been.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice job Chris, any coyote is a good job well done.


----------

